# Big fish at Pymo



## MuskieMan35 (Mar 5, 2008)

Just found this article.... Lee Sisson lure caught that thing!
He was at the right place at the right time....
That's one healthy fish at only 47-1/2"


Article published Friday, June 6, 2008
Huskie Muskie prexy knows his stuff
Perrysburg's Lederer hooks 46-pounder


Nothing like having the president of the Ohio Huskie Muskie Club demonstrate that he is worthy of the office by catching a monster muskie himself.

That is just what Fred Lederer of Perrysburg did over the recent Memorial Day weekend while fishing at Pymatuning Lake on the northeast Ohio-Pennsylvania border. He landed a 47 1/2-inch muskellunge, or muskie, that weighed an arm-straining 46 pounds.

"She was trolled off submerged structure," begins Lederer in recounting the moment.

"It was a weird day. I caught a 20-inch bass on a six-inch Bagley Monster shad muskie bait, and then I caught a 47 1/2-inch muskie on a two-inch bass bait." The latter was a beefed-up Lee Sisson No. 41 crankbait.

"I reinforce the Sisson to be able to withstand the fight of a muskie before [the lure] ever touches the water. The modification is simply drilling through the body and lip, inserting a short piece of stainless steel music wire coated with epoxy, thus pinning the lip to the body. Then a little epoxy to seal the hole and a small amount of touch-up paint. Then I replace the factory hooks with Gamakatsu's No. 2H hooks and the factory split rings with No. 2H.


Fred Lederer of Perrysburg, president of the Ohio Huskie Muskie Club, landed this nearly four-foot muskellunge weighing 46 pounds while fishing in Pymatuning Lake in eastern Ohio. This trophy-size 29-inch walleye caught in western Lake Erie had Richard Creque of Napoleon anything but speechless. 


Zoom | Photo Reprints 


"Even then this fish crushed one of the treble hooks and straightened out the rest of the hooks as we netted her."

But that is not the end of the tale. The Huskie Muskie president was true to club ethics. "This fish was safely released for the next person to be in the right place, at the right time, with the right bait, and the right presentation."

Lederer also noted that the club is hosting its 38th annual summer tournament at Pymatuning on July 12 and 13. Interested fishermen can contact him at 419-874-4929 or by e-mail at


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I'd like to see the photo of the 47 1/2 incher and weighing in at 47 pounds.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

He should not consider himself a muskie fisherman if he uses them Lee Sisson bass baits   Sounds like a great fish. I would love to see a pic.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

I know BigDaddy, right? Haha. Those sissons just have some special powers or something on muskies! Can't believe it, especially a fish that big. In comparison to a human, that's like having the choice of a shrimp or lobster tail. HAHa!

Here's the pic by the way:


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Looks fishy to me  Here's the link: http://toledoblade.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20080606/COLUMNIST22/806060335/-1/SPORTS09


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

No offense, but that fish is NOT anywhere near 46 pounds, a nice fish without a doubt, but not 46 pounds...It must have been a misprint or I must be missing something here.


----------



## esox62 (May 19, 2006)

yeah...ridiculous whoever quoted it as 46 lbs...a 48" muskie weighs 30 lbs give or take 2 lbs..still a great trophy fred, congrats..!


----------



## magnus (Mar 10, 2008)

So whats the rel weight of this muskie??


----------



## k_redball (Jul 11, 2007)

yea, my 48in muskie from pymie weighed 31 lbs and it was ALOT fatter than that muskie, there has to be a mistake


----------

